# Uber no longer approving Hyrecar/Onyx



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

And Hyrecar is not helping the drivers at all. All I got from them was advice to go sign up for Lyft, Stuck with one week rental I can'y use.

Message from Uber:

Hello Michael,
I appreciate that you tried to update your insurance, however, I'm sorry to inform you that we can't accept insurance policies issued by Hyrecar/Onyx.

We appreciate your patience and understanding. Should you have other concerns, you may find this link helpful.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Get your own insurance for the car?

They have short term insurance policies to cover you while you are DOC (Driving Others Cars)


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Get your own insurance for the car?
> 
> They have short term insurance policies to cover you while you are DOC (Driving Others Cars)


The owner added me on his policy, good until May 30 with Uber docs. Going to be paying the owner directly and bypass Hyrecar going forward.

So Hyrecar hooked me up with "a guy" and now they are over.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mikejm said:


> The owner added me on his policy, good until May 30 with Uber docs. Going to be paying the owner directly and bypass Hyrecar going forward.
> 
> So Hyrecar hooked me up with "a guy" and now they are over.


Damn thats a might large risk the car owner is taking, did he charge you extra for that?


----------



## Freeto16 (Apr 7, 2017)

mikejm said:


> The owner added me on his policy, good until May 30 with Uber docs. Going to be paying the owner directly and bypass Hyrecar going forward.
> 
> So Hyrecar hooked me up with "a guy" and now they are over.


Where are you located? I'm in San Diego maybe if your close I'd like the guys info so maybe I can set something up with him


----------



## UberOng (Jan 8, 2017)

Is this still the same?


----------

